
Read Apple CEO Tim Cook's Email to Employees About Charlottesville - zitterbewegung
https://www.buzzfeed.com/charliewarzel/read-apple-ceo-tim-cooks-email-to-employees-about?utm_term=.he5xbQgYK#.ceAEWrLAO
======
schwarrrtz
Can anyone at Apple comment on the perception of Cook inside the company? He
seems like a fairly inspiring leader to me, considering his position on LGBT
issues, the FBI decryption incident, and now this. I don't work for him,
though, and I'd be interested to hear from someone who does.

~~~
gressquel
I had little respect for Cook when he joined Trump, I lost it all after the
China Appstore incidence. Anything that comes from him regarding moral and
ethics I ignore

------
legostormtroopr
I'm so glad a billionaire is sticking up for human rights activists who mace
old men and women, beat people with bike locks, vandalise businesses and
destroy migrant businesses.

There is absolutely no defense for Nazis in society, and fortunately noone
does defend their ideals. But antifa are equally indefensible but there are
scores in the media who defend them - the Berkely riots and the Inauguration
riots were hardly condemned by any on the left.

~~~
drewrv
Antifa will be equally indefensible after they gas 8 million people.

~~~
Caveman_Coder
Can't we just agree that both sides share a lame-ass hateful ideology? They
are both acting terrible.

Antifa beats up old people, destroys property for no goddamn reason, and hurt
people with bats and bike locks. The Neo-nazis say racist shit that is largely
false and they antagonize a lot of people. They both sound idiotic and act
like a group of fools, can't we just say they both suck and move on to actual
policy questions....

~~~
exBarrelSpoiler
Regardless of the merits or flaws of either identity, it is a fallacy of false
equivalence to claim they are of equal threat to the public safety. Antifa are
a rowdy thuggish reactionary youth subculture that only shows up to rallies,
neo-Nazis are a real danger that have been tracked by law enforcement
officials for decades.

------
wyck
Alternative title: Tim Cook apparently doesn't understand current politics,
thus proving why a business's which sells products should not get involved in
political press releases.

~~~
lern_too_spel
Since when did saying that we should stop violent racists become a political
thing?

~~~
Simon_says
Nobody is arguing that being anti-crime is a political stance. But Cook's
letter goes way beyond that.

~~~
RandVal30142
>way beyond that

By quoting Luther King? I'm having a hard time seeing what you find wrong
here.

~~~
Simon_says
There's a bunch of stuff to choose from, but I'll just pick one at random. He
said: "we are all equal". Though we all should be treated equally under the
law, and we all deserve equal protections for _certain_ things, as a point of
fact, we are not all equal.

~~~
matthewmacleod
That's exactly what it fucking means.

"We are all equal" obviously, clearly means "we are all entitled to equal
treatment", not "there are literally no differences between any two people."

~~~
willstrafach
I agree with your interpretation and don't actually understand how this bit is
even a sensible thing to nitpick.

